# Freezing Baked Beans?



## velochic

I had posted on here about a year ago wanting an old fashioned American recipe for Baked Beans... but without all of the sweetness.  Well, I found a recipe in a book (and assume I can't post it here because it's copyrighted) about homesteading.

For the first attempt, I don't want to tinker with the recipe, but it calls for 3 cups dried beans and we'll never eat that much beans, just the 3 of us.  I hate to see them go to waste... can I freeze the final product?


----------



## Shunka

Yes, you can freeze the leftovers with no problem.


----------



## Loprraine

If you have a Foodsaver or something similar, you can cryovac them.  Then I place them in simmering water to heat.    Time to make baked beans again!


----------



## Katie H

I've been freezing baked beans for years with no problem.  Just make sure you put them in a secure container before freezing.


----------



## Constance

I always make a big batch so I'll have some to freeze.


----------



## jennyema

I freeze mine too.  But you could always cut the recipe in half.


----------



## Candocook

Yes, you can freeze them--either as "baked beans" or as just the cooked dried beans.  It's a pretty good idea also--since you are going to the extra (and good, of course)  trouble of doing it from dried, make lots to have another time.


----------



## velochic

Thank you everyone!  I didn't want to tinker with the recipe this first time.


----------



## yankeefaninseattle

I realize this is a bit late, but I freeze my beans as well. I use canning jars w/ lids that I only use for this purpose. Just make sure you have enough room in the top of the jar for the beans to expand when frozen, and when you are ready to eat, take the jar out in the AM, or you can reheat in simmering water as someone above mentioned. Just make sure you do not put the frozen jar directly from the freezer to the simmering water, as the glass could break. I've also used those cheapo glad or ziplok containers for freezing my beans.
B.


----------



## skilletlicker

Since this thread has resurfaced, here's a different point of view. Beans certainly do freeze very well but, depending on the thawing method, you might be able to make a fresh batch in the same amount of time. I usually cook for one and most often cook a half cup of dry beans at a time. They do take a while but almost all of the time is unattended. The few tasks required have been repeated so often I could do them in my sleep. For me, this makes more sense than freezing large batches.
Some baked bean recipes that require long, low temperature, oven time might be exceptions to this strategy however.



			
				velochic said:
			
		

> Well, I found a recipe in a book (and assume I can't post it here because it's copyrighted) about homesteading.


As for sharing copyrighted recipes, while I am no lawyer, I have read that it is OK to share the ingredients list.  You may not, however, copy and paste or re-type, word for word, the method or instructions.  A brief summary would not be a problem, especially if the original source was credited.  Of course, if the recipe is available on-line, the best way is to link to it.  I'm not writing this because I claim to be an authority on the subject, but rather so that, if I'm in error, someone will correct my misunderstanding.


----------

